# Has anyone played a Garnet Gnome Reverb?



## dusty tolex (Nov 22, 2007)

I know these are a bit rare. Has anyone had the pleasure? Are they 8 ohms and 6l6? How did you like the cleans?

Any help is much appreciated for this newbie!

DT


----------



## Robboman (Oct 14, 2006)

Never heard one but I've had my eye on one for sale in Calgary. 

http://calgary.kijiji.ca/c-buy-and-...-TUBE-GUITAR-AMPLIFIER-RARE-W0QQAdIdZ27746321

Is that a tad overpriced? Maybe not, I think the Gnome is fairly sought after by the "bedroom player" set. Single-ended (class A) 6L6, something like 9 watts? 

Fantastic amps, those old Garnets. I had a Sessionman combo for a few years, amazingly well built but not quite my cup of tea. It was insanely loud though. They all have solidstate rectifiers as far as I know.


----------



## dusty tolex (Nov 22, 2007)

Hey Robboman thanks for the reply. 

Yes, it's the price and the SS rectifier that made me balk, esp. since I'm in Ontario. Also, I hear the reverb isn't great. But I wonder how it sounds compared to a vibro champ.

dt


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

The Gnome and Champs are very similar. This one is way overpriced, the reverb isn't great, and I'm not even certain it should have a 6L6 (6V6 is more typical). I looked at this amp too but it is cheaper to get a Fender Vibro Champ.

TG


----------

